# R4 DS kernel v1.18



## Opium (Mar 31, 2008)

*R4 DS kernel v1.18*
Real time save, ingame cheat menu + more



A huge update has just landed from the R4 Team, finally introducing real-time save and an in-game cheat menu along with a standard fix. The team proves it is still up there to contend with the SCDS-One and CycloDS. The real-time save reportedly takes some time to create a save but loading is quick.



Spoiler: Changelog




*APRIL FOOL*



As always download locally from GBAtemp below.




_(Download Coming Soon)_


----------



## Hit (Mar 31, 2008)

Well that's worth a try
"There goes one of my reasons to buy the SCDS One", Still like SCDS One more because of it's handy menu and Multi Saver and such


----------



## Elfish (Mar 31, 2008)

wow this sounds cool :x i wish i had a r4 :/


----------



## xalphax (Mar 31, 2008)

R4 is dead... - LONG LIVE THE R4!

the team does still deliver and that is what counts.


----------



## spectral (Mar 31, 2008)

Quite a nice update but still no linking to the Wii in Pokemon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 31, 2008)

Get ready for all the complaints about there still being no Wii connectivity! Very cool update though, hopefully THIS release will stop all the "R4 team is dead" threads!


----------



## i_Am_Ghost (Mar 31, 2008)

Am I the one who was thinking about April Fool's Day xD?


----------



## suppachipmunk (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow.  Nice, I own an R4, and I just recently ordered an SCDS SDHC because of the rts and other features.  Oh well, you cant find the R4 for less than about $60 everywhere I have looked anyways.

Edit:  did the google search, and found nothing on 1.18
I agree with others as this may be an april fools joke.  dang!


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Mar 31, 2008)

And all the cynics said we wouldn't get anything but ROM compatibility fixes, glad I have a R4.  Will try this out now.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 31, 2008)

A few weeks ago I traded my R4 with a brand new CycloDS...

But it was for free  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I`m really happy for those who still have a R4. It is a great card and with its popularity it will always get its deserved support...


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 31, 2008)

aprlol


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 31, 2008)

April Fools?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 31, 2008)

i_Am_Ghost said:
			
		

> Am i the one thinking about April Fool's Day xD?



Very good point!

EDT: It's the wrong day to be April Fools! Didn't even bother to check until someone mentioned it later on, doh!


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 31, 2008)

I´ve serach many sites through Google,but didn´t find anything-.-
Even the R4DS Homepage is down -.-
So,when are you going to post the download-link here?^^


----------



## spectral (Mar 31, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Get ready for all the complaints about there still being no Wii connectivity! Very cool update though, hopefully THIS release will stop all the "R4 team is dead" threads!



Its a legitimate gripe though, this update is great for people who want to cheat but we're still missing support for a feature the games are actually supposed have available.


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 31, 2008)

i_Am_Ghost said:
			
		

> Am I the one who thinking about April Fool's Day xD?



Could be.

Hell, how come GBATemp has these news but the official R4DS page has nothing? It's still on 1.17


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Mar 31, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> I´ve serach many sites through Google,but didn´t find anything-.-
> Even the R4DS Homepage is down -.-
> So,when are you going to post the download-link here?^^




Hope this isn't a April fools not even the correct day.  Also the R4DS site seems to be up but no 1.18 only the ROM fixes included in 1.17.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 31, 2008)

Apparently the R4 team 'dropped' it in GBAtemps mailbox


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 31, 2008)

SimpleSimon08 said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...As you are writing this I am very near to think this is just an april joke :/
If this is so,then FUCK OFF YOU ALL! xD

Ps.: Cn aynone give me a working link to their HomePage?^^


----------



## spectral (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone know if opium has been depressed lately? He's gotta to have a deathwish to post this if its not true. I just noticed it doesn't mention the Euro version of FFCC. Was that ever fixed?


----------



## Opium (Mar 31, 2008)

Download will be forthcoming. Hang on.

The R4 Team sent it to my inbox. Upload script is going slow.


----------



## i_Am_Ghost (Mar 31, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> SimpleSimon08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://*www.*r4ds.com/


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 31, 2008)

The Last Spartan said:
			
		

> April Fools?



Where's my Temper Card? I haven't seen it on sale yet...


----------



## xalphax (Mar 31, 2008)

nah this cant be april fools....

1) its the wrong day

2) if it was april fools day, they should have "added sdhc support" up there too!


----------



## TheWingless (Mar 31, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> Update R4 v1.18 kernel *2008*-*4*-*1*


----------



## xalphax (Mar 31, 2008)

come on GBAtemp, you can do better than that!


----------



## sidneyyoung (Mar 31, 2008)

"It's the wrong day"


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG i almost thrown my TTDS from thinking this was real darn u!


----------



## spectral (Mar 31, 2008)

Its also suspicious that they would fix a rom released today yet not the Euro FFCC.


----------



## Sanoblue (Mar 31, 2008)

it must be bs 

id rather see the wii connectivity solved... not that pokemon is that great but i know games to come will use it

would be nice to see r4 is capable


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 31, 2008)

weak


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 31, 2008)

Why?!
WHY,GBATemp?!

Why not M3 Real or DSTT?!
Why are you joking on the R4?!
I JUST WANT TO KNOW *Wuahahahahahuahahauhuahuhaha*


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

WTF IN-GAME Cheat menu


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

OMFG THIS IS ACTUALLY A JOKE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nahh its 31 March by me xD


----------



## Upperleft (Mar 31, 2008)

Yesyesyesyesyes!!!
uhh wait .. not april fool isn't it ?


----------



## Doggy124 (Mar 31, 2008)

So....is it real?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm starting to believe its fake.
I don't recall that GBAtemp ever posted the news first, and only later added the downloadlink.
And the changelog is too surreal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But still, if its true, good job.


----------



## Shinji (Mar 31, 2008)

Sweet, that was quick for 1.18!

/me slaps Opium with a big fish

*POISSON D'AVRIL!!!*

Trust no one


----------



## Leopoldo (Mar 31, 2008)

Did you set at the date of release? Maybe an infiltration that tells us that tomorrow comes. (I talk with a translator, my English is very bad).


----------



## vanlol (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah... no
8 years of internet april 1sts... you automatically filter out this practical joke news BS...

Nice try, you nearly made me raise an eyebrow


----------



## helpme (Mar 31, 2008)

isnt it already the 1st of April in places like Australia......


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Please no joke, OR I HATE GBATEMP FOR EVER


----------



## itsRANDELL (Mar 31, 2008)

Lol. I only see 1.17 update on the website.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Maybe they are slow :S


----------



## SkH (Mar 31, 2008)

Aww man, I can't believe it...


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 31, 2008)

This is fantasic news!

Im gladthe new version is not just a fix for the simple DS ROM like ''another'' cart had.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Guys this is a joke im sorry


----------



## Shinji (Mar 31, 2008)

No joke y'all.  Opium just sent me the file to my inbox and it works like a charm and I wish you could see how awesome this release is... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stupid upload scripts~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But yeah, I'm off to work now.  I would upload to rapidshire but it doesnt make a bit of difference guys, the balls are inert!  THE F'ing BALLS ARE F'ing INERT!!! Sh*t EDGEWORTH!


----------



## Leopoldo (Mar 31, 2008)

Are you sure? Do you have evidence?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 31, 2008)

You don't have internet, but you can download the file from your inbox ?


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea show some pictures xD


----------



## itsRANDELL (Mar 31, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> I would upload to rapidshre or something but one problem, I dont have the internets



I don't get it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... you don't have the "internets"?


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn,if this is an April Fool's joke im gonna be angry.

I checked the R4 website and found nothing.


----------



## Jax (Mar 31, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> No joke y'all
> 
> Opium just sent me the file to my inbox and it works like a charm
> 
> ...



Uh-huh... yeah... right...


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 31, 2008)

April fools!


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

94 User(s) are reading this topic

If its a joke its a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT I HATE IT THEN XD


----------



## itsRANDELL (Mar 31, 2008)

And this is why I hate April Fools Day...


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Maybe R4 is gonna think of it now maybe


----------



## 754boy (Mar 31, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Get ready for all the complaints about there still being no Wii connectivity! Very cool update though, hopefully THIS release will stop all the "R4 team is dead" threads!



They're not dead, just on life support lol. Us SCDS owners had these features MONTHS ago


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Lol R4 is just Slow


----------



## Serabii (Mar 31, 2008)

question guys..

what is the purpose and meaning of a real time save function?

is it kinda like the save states on an emulator or something?


----------



## Pulka (Mar 31, 2008)

It isnt April yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope this isn't a joke... But lets face it, even though it is march 31th it's fake


----------



## Upperleft (Mar 31, 2008)

754boy said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have a SCDS but i use my R4
throw me from a high building pleaz


----------



## itsRANDELL (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, if the firmware isn't uploaded by the time I get back from school, it must be fake. I hope it does get uploaded though.


----------



## spectral (Mar 31, 2008)

Pulka said:
			
		

> It isnt April yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is in some places and as previously mentioned it has "Update R4 v1.18 kernel 2008-4-1" in the changelog


----------



## Killermech (Mar 31, 2008)

Someone messed up april fools


----------



## dogman (Mar 31, 2008)

heh, april's fool...

I would have gone with the "pokemon wii connectivity" thing though...


----------



## garet12 (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope that this isn't really an april fools joke


----------



## hyperz69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I would expect a joke, but this one is just mean ;\

I got my hopes up then I realized the date!

April fools is suppose to be over the top, and not hit as close to home. PLUS your a day early.

Last years joke, was far funnier ;\ Shame on you all!


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea its only march 31 here xD

GUY WHO POSTED THIS SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 31, 2008)

what was last years joke?


----------



## olo567 (Mar 31, 2008)

hyperz69 said:
			
		

> I would expect a joke, but this one is just mean ;\
> 
> I got my hopes up then I realized the date!
> 
> ...




Yeah, it's too early, and it's almost feasible. But it is still too much for one update, so it is definitely an April Fool's joke.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn


----------



## Jax (Mar 31, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> what was last years joke?



Pokémon Diamond and Pearl, IIRC.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea sure


----------



## ahtin (Mar 31, 2008)

31 today.....


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought April Fools was funny but this isnt


----------



## sidneyyoung (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL at all the r4 crybabies.


----------



## ahtin (Mar 31, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> God I hate April fools day.  I actually believed this...  Here's hoping the N5DS gets the update too!  XD



Dont worry, it will release at Children's Day lol


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me to stay off GBAtemp.net until Wednesday!


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 31, 2008)

Obviously this is just an april fools joke, that much should be obvious for anyone. There's no download and no mention of it on the R4DS page, you don't need to have an IQ above 90 to understand that.


----------



## helpme (Mar 31, 2008)

just because its not the 1st of April in your country does not mean its not in other country's

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/


----------



## Grimalkin (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh man, I just found new respect for Opium.


----------



## fryguy (Mar 31, 2008)

w00t didn't thought this was gonna happen. Well i have to wait some more days as i got an M3 Simply.

EDIT: april fools :/


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2008)

helpme said:
			
		

> just because its not the 1st of April in your country does not mean its not in other country's
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/



It's still march 31st in all countries upto around japan where it's just turning to april 1st, this was first posted a couple of hours ago, where I think maybe 3 places in the world were in april. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And as I typed this japan became tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Tony_92 (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, just wow. First when I saw the update I thought it was just some compatibly fix, but when I saw the real time save I almost had an heart attack. Long live R4DS!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Oh man, just as I thought R4DS was going to rise again...boohoo


----------



## Jei (Mar 31, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Thanks for reminding me to stay off GBAtemp.net until Wednesday!


I quote you! That was exactly what I was thinking as I read through all these posts!

And to think I believed there was really a new update until I opened the changelog and saw the release date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, at least you Tempers didn't closed the whole site, those are by far the worst jokes.


----------



## WezG (Mar 31, 2008)

Someone with a name like "Opium" with that many 1000's of posts is obviously a net addict and will really get a LAUGH OUT LOUD out of this, because he has no friends in real life, and probally hasnt even seen a joint before, let alone Opium.
Lame lame lame.


----------



## TachikomaKun (Mar 31, 2008)

Its all a lie D:


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Just a joke


----------



## bollocks (Mar 31, 2008)

pfft, i almost would have let you off if it was April 1st in China already, but it isnt!
...you're still a bunch of cunts for getting my hopes up like that D:


----------



## helpme (Mar 31, 2008)

alcaholjunkie said:
			
		

> helpme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL your a half wit 
this thread started when it was midnight in australia it is now 2.15 in sydney

plus it is now 3.15 in Fiji


----------



## EarthBound (Mar 31, 2008)

31st'd


----------



## matriculated (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn you and your vegimite sandwiches!


----------



## Doggy124 (Mar 31, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> somehow I can see textbox very cleary
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This joke almost kill someone


----------



## Nio (Mar 31, 2008)

So does this support wii connectivity?


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 31, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> somehow I can see textbox very cleary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe,thanks.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 31, 2008)

Nio said:
			
		

> So does this support wii connectivity?



yeah, and it adds support for gba roms...


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

xD


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2008)

omfg it is true! i got it yesterday in my inbox i didnt notice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i took a snapshot here. 




jk!...please dont hate me


----------



## Westside (Mar 31, 2008)

Will this work on my PS3?


----------



## Jax (Mar 31, 2008)

Permission to shake fist, sir!


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 31, 2008)

If this is real then the R4 Team finally got off their lazy asses!!!


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2008)

will this face lie to you if it isnt april fools?





GBATEMP ROCKS! this one made my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## zhripzzz (Mar 31, 2008)

April Fool !


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Is it real...-.-?


----------



## Doggy124 (Mar 31, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> omfg it is true! i got it yesterday in my inbox i didnt notice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You missed one thing.

How could you took screen shot of R4 in action by using emulator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Is that a PS work or it is a Emulator's menu after all?)


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you very much, I lost trust in GBAtemp now..


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 31, 2008)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> soulanger1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And don't forget that the DS has no cursor keys!


----------



## lenselijer (Mar 31, 2008)

nice early april fools joke


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Nooooooh


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, how fucking retarded... what exactly is the point in an April Fools Day joke if it doesn't actually fall on April Fools Day?

Sure it'd be fine if say gbatemp.net was ran and hosted in a country that has crossed over into the 1st of April, but unfortunately not.

Therefore, fucking epic fail!

This would have been funny in about 12 hours time, but right now it just gives the website a bad name. Christ.


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 31, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Wow, how fucking retarded... what exactly is the point in an April Fools Day joke if it doesn't actually fall on April Fools Day?
> 
> Sure it'd be fine if say gbatemp.net was ran and hosted in a country that has crossed over into the 1st of April, but unfortunately not.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find it's April 1st in Australia, not that it is a joke. We will be receiving the files soon, I gather, we're just posting this news because it's exclusive and makes us happy


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry I obviously missed the point where the largest base of users on this website are Australian... oh wait

You missed my point, the website isn't hosted in Australia (it's France isn't it) so just because one of the moderators/admins happens to live in Australia doesn't mean they can pull something as dickish as this. Save it til it's April the 1st all around the world, otherwise it's just shit.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

GBATEMP SUCKS!
NOT FUNNY GUYS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought finally a good update but no a joke omfg


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

The problem is that the main userbase is NOT located in the April first current timezone.


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> And don't forget that the DS has no cursor keys!



opps sory heres an updated one!


----------



## Sykoex (Mar 31, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> Wow, how fucking retarded... what exactly is the point in an April Fools Day joke if it doesn't actually fall on April Fools Day?
> 
> Sure it'd be fine if say gbatemp.net was ran and hosted in a country that has crossed over into the 1st of April, but unfortunately not.
> 
> ...


So by your logic GBAtemp shouldn't post and release info on games from any country it's not hosted from...

Dude, the internet is international, get with it.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Mar 31, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the fact that at the time the initial post was made it was about 1am or so on April 1st then has nothing to do with it.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

That R4 cart is kinda fake and cut out somewhere xD


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 31, 2008)

You lied to me, Opium. You fooled me HARD last year with the Temper Card, but not again. Its obvious 'cause like all teh admins have it.

Slow upload script? That was 4 hrs ago, dude. This page loaded in .04 seconds. Yeah, I know the dramatic size difference, but: JEEZ. Simply, Jeez.


----------



## Jax (Mar 31, 2008)

You're using the R4 and still, it's right next to the DS?


----------



## Doggy124 (Mar 31, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look like your DS need to be fix, your touchscreen is not in its place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and why the R4 have to be on the table?)

How about just take your Emulator picture and put in in MicroSD and use any picture viewing program to show it on DS?
Then take picture of it


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Mar 31, 2008)

Sykoex said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry what?

No, by my logic it's retarded to post an April Fools Day joke and completely forget the concept of time zones.

Dude, time zones are international, get with them.


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

soulanger1 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The update is even better, you can play with the cartridge outside of the DS


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

xD


----------



## Jei (Mar 31, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> what exactly is the point in an April Fools Day joke if it doesn't actually fall on April Fools Day?


To get more people to believe the joke, that's the point


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool.. though I won't use any of the new features


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

Jei said:
			
		

> gacktgacktgackt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do an april fool joke on August 18th, way to catch more people.

I guess I'll forget this one, and be happier if it actually happens.


----------



## SnickS (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn, you guys really fooled me, but meanly because it isn't the 1st of April here yet. Because of that, it wasn't that funny for me (I saw it, went to eat, went up again in the hope of downloading it and it turned out to be fake..... actually if you look at it like that it was kind of funny T_T).


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, seeing as it's not 1st April where I am, I don't consider this to be an April Fools Joke, I just consider it some really shitty attempt to piss people off by posting bullshit.


----------



## SnickS (Mar 31, 2008)

*delete me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2008)

haha. this thread is made out of win. if it is TRUE. i wish anon servs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




think about the brightside at least we would be alert right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



man i cant wait till 04/01/08 (gamefaqs, blizzard,etc)


----------



## JetBlckHrt (Mar 31, 2008)

hmm...maybe its there plan to make fake pics etc to fool us into believing that they are actually fooling us with the new kernal, when it is actually true!

okay, I highly doubt it, but I can wish cant I?


----------



## rest0re (Mar 31, 2008)

costello has aids. he told me at pm


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2008)

m-p{3} said:
			
		

> soulanger1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  r4ds update fu***n own!


----------



## icewarp (Mar 31, 2008)

If this guys ever release another product, I will surely consider buying from them among other teams, cause this is what I call support to a product.

Well done R4!


----------



## Da-Huntha (Mar 31, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> i_Am_Ghost said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The better April fools jokes play before April 1st and are revealed on that day.


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't see this as a real news

#2203 (Simple DS Series Vol. 35: THE Genshijin) was out yesterday, I highly doubt the R4 team managed to get an update to it that fast, seeing how long it took for FF:CC to get fixed.
Don't hope to much on that one, you will be dissapointed.


----------



## BuDaH (Mar 31, 2008)

Da-Huntha said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true... And I was so excited about the new features...


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea its just a good joke...
Maybe it ever releases with this functions,but i dont expect much of R4 team -.-


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd be happy to have real-time save and load, but I'll continue to dream for now.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Im gonna make a fake picture to get more people believe it


----------



## ThomasWii (Mar 31, 2008)

God it's Faster than the IRC Channel in here!


----------



## helpme (Mar 31, 2008)

m-p{3} said:
			
		

> #2203 (Simple DS Series Vol. 35: THE Genshijin) was out yesterday, I highly doubt the R4 team managed to get an update to it that fast




the DSTT team fixed it in there loader 1.10 http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=80531
so thats why Opium probably put it in the Changelog


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Opium made this joke ?


----------



## helpme (Mar 31, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Opium made this joke ?



yes & hes from austraila....................


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Wooow everyone must hate him


----------



## sidneyyoung (Mar 31, 2008)

Best gbtemp thread for a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




people are actually upset and can't deal with the concept of different time zones... lol


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

I think everyone believed it a short time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so nice


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow this update is awesome


----------



## TLSpartan (Mar 31, 2008)

0xyG3N, can you please stop whining about it. It's just a joke, a very good one as well, nice work Opium


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey thx!

I just downloaded the new version (1.18) and I have to say,that it´s just GREAT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Real-Time-Save works and Real-Time-Cheat works fine.Go for it R4-Team!

Yüh,yüh,yüh....GO FOR IT!


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

Me too ,a certain admin send me this update, work great!!!


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Guys its real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







But R4 hasnt updated their site yet but some people already have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The in-game cheat menu is a bit too big but the save is good


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes save time is a litle long but load work greats!!! work with ninja gaidenzzzz


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea i used it for Ninja Gaiden too,its great you doesnt have to find a save place every time


----------



## cory1492 (Mar 31, 2008)

A major feature update on a .01 release bump? C'mon


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2008)

Whats more funny is that 0xyG3N's avatar, L was also shocked that he got outsmarted.
Kira and now this!


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

ROFL soulanger1 xD
L is already done with this,he says its real


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

also work with DQJM !!! (i think with all game!!)


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 31, 2008)

Works a charm,i suggest ya all get it soon.

Some minor problems with the save function though,but nothing too bad.


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

save fonction is so long....... but very usefull


----------



## 754boy (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn, when I went to work, the thread was only 4 pages lol. Now it's 11. What's really going on. Is it really an April Fool's joke???


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 31, 2008)

For everyone who want to download that new update,too have just to klick on THIS  link.They have the new UPDATE already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no problem


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> also work with DQJM !!! (i think with all game!!)



It doesnt work on Geometry wars


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

Property of ZERRYX link http://topicpulse.com/docs/internet_slang_list/pwnd.jpg


don't get pwned


----------



## JetBlckHrt (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you guys are faking. why would they only send the dl to certain people?


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Becouse uhhh.....uhmmmmm.....yea.....welll.....


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> For everyone who want to download that new update,too have just to klick on THIS  link.They have the new UPDATE already
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer this Zerrix.
Normally a bitch slap is quite interesting to watch, but lets see in super sloow motion.

edit: youtube super slow bitchslap doesnt work dang.


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 31, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> So the fact that at the time the initial post was made it was about 1am or so on April 1st then has nothing to do with it.


So in your mind, the whole world should stop reporting news for 48 hours? (so April Fools' Day has come and gone in all timezones)


----------



## [Truth] (Mar 31, 2008)

754boy said:
			
		

> Damn, when I went to work, the thread was only 4 pages lol. Now it's 11. What's really going on. Is it really an April Fool's joke???


it´s so long because some kids didn´t notice that the joke was already over.

nice work opium, but a little bit wrong timed for the largest part of the community.


----------



## 754boy (Mar 31, 2008)

m-p{3} said:
			
		

> soulanger1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

k wait guys i make an picture of it


----------



## Another World (Mar 31, 2008)

suppachipmunk said:
			
		

> Wow.  Nice, I own an R4, and I just recently ordered an SCDS SDHC because of the rts and other features.  Oh well, you cant find the R4 for less than about $60 everywhere I have looked anyways.
> 
> Edit:  did the google search, and found nothing on 1.18
> I agree with others as this may be an april fools joke.  dang!



your looking in the wrong places, i found 4 of the stores i've shopped at have the r4 for 45 + a 5 shipping option.
yes this is an april fools joke... check the official r4ds homepage (not random google searches).

-aw


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

why do you think its a joke ?


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 31, 2008)

[Truth said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess someone are still searching that Update on Google^^

HERE you go for the new update 


no thx needed,it´s my pleasure


----------



## Another World (Mar 31, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> why do you think its a joke ?



because if it wasn't it would be available for download on the r4 homepage.
http://www.r4ds.com/download-en.htm

not to mention i have not seen a report on gbatemp that came before the actual product was launched. they always do "reviews" not "previews."

-aw


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> Becouse uhhh.....uhmmmmm.....yea.....welll.....








This is Kira/r4ds team's plan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thread's soo fast going in 4chan speed


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep i made an picture: Pic
Not Pwned owned or somethin just the real menu


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Ow and you can make your own Layout version of the in-game cheat menu


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks you destroy the Joke XD


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Its no joke


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

are you sure ?


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 

Just wait and see its totally true


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 31, 2008)

sites posting april fools stuff on a day other than april 1 FAIL.
this better be true or i'm sure some people will leave gbatemp


----------



## ThomasWii (Mar 31, 2008)

If it is true, give us a link


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2008)

6hrs till april.. gotta sleep. santas waiting and i gotta announce something tmrw.


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> sites posting april fools stuff on a day other than april 1 FAIL.
> this better be true or i'm sure some people will leave gbatemp


The earth isn't flat you know. It actually rotating around the Sun, and around itself as well. We don't celebrate the New Year all at the same time, and it apply to other time-related events as well, including the April Fools day.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 31, 2008)

this forums is for america and europe tho and there is no april in both continents yet. FAILED.


----------



## spectral (Mar 31, 2008)

Its not just for the US and Europe its for everywhere and the Mod that posted it is from Australia and in Australia it was April 1st.


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

No failed just wait tommorow i'm sure you get a link (i cant' t share this to you because i have make a promise )


----------



## perimbean (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmm..waiting patiently for v1.18 kernel to come by..


----------



## laminaatplaat (Mar 31, 2008)

does it play GBA XD


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

No it doesnt...
Im gonna post a link coz you guys dont believe us


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2008)

but why are there international nds,gba,wii release?


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 31, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> No failed just wait tommorow i'm sure you get a link (i cant' t share this to you because i have make a promise )



Yes!
You are right,tomorrow we will be cleared up,that this was all a April fool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-.-


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Where muss i upload it ?


----------



## spectral (Mar 31, 2008)

If it was real it would be on the R4 site like every single update they have ever released. They would not just decide to send it out to a random site that not all their customers would know about. They especially wouldn't do it around April 1st.


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

perimbean said:
			
		

> Hmm..waiting patiently for v1.18 kernel to come by..


Wish I had your patience.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 31, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> Where muss i upload it ?



How can you upload a joke? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Since the real homepage hasn´t got no updates,this links are all faked!!!
So don´t click on´em!! (Like I posted one link xD)


----------



## Comedor (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't believe in anything until April 2nd


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2008)

edit: sorry please delete admin
dblepost


----------



## berlinka (Mar 31, 2008)

0xyG3N, you fail miserably... sorry, please just admit this is bullshit or tomorrow you'll be sooo embarrased. 

I don't mind a good 1st april joke, but if people see through it then please cut the crap and admit it.

Holy damn!!!!


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

I upolad it for you guy, on the R4 site (yes i'm an admin) http://www.r4ds.com/soft/1.18-03-31-en.htm


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG! I found it! http://tinyurl.com/2q9j9y


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Im uploading....


----------



## berlinka (Mar 31, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> I upolad it for you guy, on the R4 site (yes i'm an admin) http://www.r4ds.com/soft/1.18-03-31-en.htm



Yeah right. You are sooo not funny


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

i'm not funny because all the communauty just get owned and i'm leave in peace


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 31, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> OMG! I found it! http://tinyurl.com/2q9j9y



You suck with your Rick Roll-.-
(But...it´s a really cool song xD)


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> I upolad it for you guy, on the R4 site (yes i'm an admin) http://www.r4ds.com/soft/1.18-03-31-en.htm
> Nice 404
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 31, 2008)

SUCKER!!!


----------



## pasc (Mar 31, 2008)

HOLY S*it ! I nearly spit Appel Juice on my Laptop  ! YAY ! Finally.

Meh.. thats why I hate april... I bet the Admins of GBATEMP did this


----------



## berlinka (Mar 31, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> i'm not funny because all the communauty just get owned and i'm leave in peace



Well, if "people wishing you dead" is your idea of fun....then go ahead.


----------



## SoulAnger (Mar 31, 2008)

before i sleep!


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Jep i uploaded it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I deleted some stuff like moonshell and cheat data

http://rapidshare.com/files/103840503/English-1.18.rar


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok for proove to you i'm not joke, if tommorow at least there is no link, i'm leave gbatemp.net*























*for 1 minute


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 31, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> Jep i uploaded it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PLz don´t be stupid-.-
It´s a virus


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

It isnt a virus -.-
I hate virusses...

http://rapidshare.com/files/103840503/English-1.18.rar


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 31, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> It isnt a virus -.-
> I hate virusses...
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/103840503/English-1.18.rar



lawl
It still seems to be Ver. 1.17 xD


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

last file modifying 03-03 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lawl


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

I actually dont believe 7 people already downloaded it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






You wanna know what i did ?


----------



## ThomasWii (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool! Downloaded it, says loading, then dose nothing


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea your MicroSD has been coruppted


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

PPPPPPPPPPPPWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNEEEEEEED

XD


----------



## ThomasWii (Mar 31, 2008)

My sd card is fine.


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Mar 31, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> Yea your MicroSD has been coruppted




If that's true you deserve a ban.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

ROFL PWNEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!
You guys actually think im gonna upload the new version ?
No im not,brb im gonna play some more with the new version


----------



## ThomasWii (Mar 31, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo I'v lost everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hate you!


----------



## helpme (Mar 31, 2008)

@0xyG3N

LOL dude you've got over 40 posts in this thread & none of them constructive


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

That false don't believe in the banHammer


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

ThomasWii said:
			
		

> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo I'v lost everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooooooh noooooooeoos


----------



## pasc (Mar 31, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> he real-time save reportedly takes some time to create a save but loading is quick.



This phrase tells everything, the cake is a lie !

I just don't like how ppl make april jokes when it isn't april ...


----------



## perimbean (Mar 31, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> I upolad it for you guy, on the R4 site (yes i'm an admin) http://www.r4ds.com/soft/1.18-03-31-en.htm



Cool! Clicking on the above link...below is the results I've gotten.

??????
(Unable to find the page you're looking for)
???????????????????????? 
(The page you tried searching for could have been deleted, renamed or temporarily offline, hence not found)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

????????

???????????????????????????? 
???????????????????????????????????????? 
?????????????? 
HTTP ?? 404 - ?????????
Internet ???? (IIS)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

???????????????

?? Microsoft ???????????“HTTP”?“404”???? 
??“IIS ??”??? IIS ??? (inetmgr) ????????????“????”?“??????”?“?????????”????


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

I downloaded CycloDS firmware and renamed the file to _DS_MENU.dat thats the only thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And zipped it with the name English-1.18

FUNNY HUH? no its not sorry


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> I actually dont believe 7 people already downloaded it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I downloaded it to actually see what you putted in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was thinking of a rickroll of some kind.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Not a rickroll -.-
I wouldnt do something to you guys like that


----------



## john61 (Mar 31, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> I downloaded CycloDS firmware and renamed the file to _DS_MENU.dat thats the only thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If using it really does, or potentially does any harm to the users card or thier saves you should remove the link now - people will search on the firmware and may download this without reading the thread - and therefore avoid it as its a joke/prank/sad - use whichever you want


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

It doesnt harm user cards,it just harms your emotions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And you die in 10 seconds


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> Not a rickroll -.-
> I wouldnt do something to you guys like that


Would have been funny to wait half-minute on MegaUpload for.. a rickroll


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

I must have put some other things in it......


----------



## ThomasWii (Mar 31, 2008)

I didn't muck up my card.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

W000t your still alive Thomas


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh my god ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*126 User(s) are reading this topic (67 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)*


----------



## john61 (Mar 31, 2008)

0xyG3N said:
			
		

> It doesnt harm user cards,it just harms your emotions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough


----------



## jtroye32 (Mar 31, 2008)

how often do we have to wait to download new firmware of any sort once they make the topic about it being released? never.

Oh and it's not April 1st yet GBAtemp admins. EPIC FAIL


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

jtroye32 said:
			
		

> how often do we have to wait to download new firmware of any sort once they make the topic about it being released? never.
> 
> Oh and it's not April 1st yet GBAtemp admins. EPIC FAIL



Thats called :

F A I L!


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

I was actually a bit mad at first, plugged my MicroSD card for nothing, but I'm starting to find it kinda funny now


----------



## perimbean (Mar 31, 2008)

It's April 1st in Japan, Australia and Asia.

Well, this thread is getting interesting...
I guess R4 does have an impact on the community..
Generating 250 replies, 7,400++ views and spanning close to 18 pages.
101 users reading the post...

Eh, would the mod/admin lock this thread?
*curious*


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

I updated the link , now it works fine


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 31, 2008)

Best. Topic. EVAR.


----------



## Noobix (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL, just got back from Thailand (Bangkok  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) so didn't get me!!


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

You happy


----------



## falcon64z8 (Mar 31, 2008)

R4 users just give up and move on.  I did, I got me a supercard sdhc 1 and I could careless about this news...  Its better this way.


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

With that thread, I'll be able to get to the trade section pretty fast, damn I posted a lot today.


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

Just rofl about my signature pls then ?


----------



## ThomasWii (Mar 31, 2008)

Guys i got the real thing! and its cool man, i upload it to my site.

Link


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW YEA THATS COOL ITS ONLY 131 kB


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

ÜBER compreshun !


----------



## TheTalentedMrRip (Mar 31, 2008)

0xyG3N, you are one retarded, poor excuse for a human being. The way you are posting those stupid comments and how you think that people will "fall" for it tells me exactly at what level your stupid brain works... i'm aiming at 2 iq points above an ape, am i close? (btw, not that i care about this whole R4 update topic cuz i've got plenty other cards, including a CycloDS Evo *WITH RTS*.)

Why don't you just call it a day with these silly attempts for a joke. You are talking an awefull lot without actually saying anything. Atleast Opium showed some class.


----------



## ThomasWii (Mar 31, 2008)

Try it, it works


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 31, 2008)

SO WHERE IS THE GODDAMN DOWNLOAD ITS NO LONGER APRIL 1 IN SOME COUNTRY


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

TheTalentedMrRipley said:
			
		

> 0xyG3N, you are one retarded, poor excuse for a human being. The way you are posting those stupid comments and how you think that people will "fall" for it tells me exactly at what level your stupid brain works... i'm aiming at 2 iq points above an ape, am i close? (btw, not that i care about this whole R4 update topic cuz i've got plenty other cards, including a CycloDS Evo *WITH RTS*.)
> 
> Why don't you just call it a day with these silly attempts for a joke. You are talking an awefull lot without actually saying anything. Atleast Opium showed some class.



Ja je moeder


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

He's just playing the game, but to an higher level. It's near April fool day after all..


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

The one with the lowest iq is Opium for this joke


----------



## putifreak (Mar 31, 2008)

I have got the real v1.18





Download


----------



## pasc (Mar 31, 2008)

falcon64z8 said:
			
		

> R4 users just give up and move on.  I did, I got me a supercard sdhc 1 and I could careless about this news...  Its better this way.


qft


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 31, 2008)

It's sad how dead this joke is by now. Opium is the king of jokes here on GBAtemp, though was much better last year. [Prolly 'cause Costello didn't help ya out. All Hail the Captain! =P]


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

putifreak said:
			
		

> I have got the real v1.18
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow this actually works


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

putifreak, i think you just open the .dat with Yasu's softward and edit the vertion XD its pretty simple


----------



## Artheido (Mar 31, 2008)

It's obviously a joke. GBAtemp usually give sources and download links BEFORE they post the article. Besides, I check the R4DS site (since it's not April Fools day yet) and there's no mention of it. AND to lets put the fact that if they did add those features, they wouldn't call it 1.18, more like 2.0 =P  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm always ready for April Fools day


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

putifreak said:
			
		

> I have got the real v1.18
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R4 1.17 = 4,16 MB
Your version = 4,16 MB

Next time make it better


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh yeah, so does Lost in Blue 3 work on R4? I remember in the release thread people complaining that the R4 would lock up when you get in the cave. 
[SERIOUSNESS]


----------



## 0xyG3N (Mar 31, 2008)

W00t that cat is serious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But guys im gonna play on v1.18 Bye-Bye


----------



## Artheido (Mar 31, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, so does Lost in Blue 3 work on R4? I remember in the release thread people complaining that the R4 would lock up when you get in the cave.
> [SERIOUSNESS]



LiB3 works fine for me, I'm using 1.17.


----------



## jtroye32 (Mar 31, 2008)

perimbean said:
			
		

> It's April 1st in Japan, Australia and Asia.
> 
> Well, this thread is getting interesting...
> I guess R4 does have an impact on the community..
> ...




isn't GBAtemp based in the USA?


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 31, 2008)

okay. Guess it's time to update. I've stayed at 1.11 since each update past it has only fixed one game i haven't wanted to play yet. ty.


----------



## Dominator (Mar 31, 2008)

this cat is like costello personnal photo on his profile, serious XD


----------



## falcon64z8 (Mar 31, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> falcon64z8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Artheido (Mar 31, 2008)

jtroye32 said:
			
		

> perimbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always thought it was based somewhere in Europe... England/France would be my guess.

EDIT: When this thread was posted it was the 31st _at the latest_, not the 1st of April.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Mar 31, 2008)

It's France

Seazn, when this thread was posted (as it was posted by an Australian user) it was just after 1am in Australia on the 1st of April.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 31, 2008)

I dont think you guys realise that an April fool's joke can be posted on the 31st(or earlier)

Its not a rule.Besides,it made more people fall for it


----------



## Artheido (Mar 31, 2008)

gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> It's France
> 
> Seazn, when this thread was posted (as it was posted by an Australian user) it was just after 1am in Australia on the 1st of April.
> 
> ...



Well... It is since April doesn't start on the 31st of March... So this is more of a normal joke to most of us


----------



## perimbean (Mar 31, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> I always thought it was based somewhere in Europe... England/France would be my guess.
> EDIT: When this thread was posted it was the 31st _at the latest_, not the 1st of April.



When the thread was replied...it's still 31st March 2008 (GMT +0), i guess it's 20:00++ hours over at your side. 
Had your dinner?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 31, 2008)

r4ds still the best cart out there IMO !


----------



## Atrocis (Mar 31, 2008)

I have Wii Connectivity with Geometry Wars..


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 31, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> r4ds still the best cart out there IMO !




Too true.
People always say its outdated,but it still plays ROMs....
That's all you really need.


----------



## stephenophof (Mar 31, 2008)

I think it's a April fool. But I don't hope it.
I think it's for 99% an April fool.


----------



## Atrocis (Mar 31, 2008)

But there will be a Update in the next few days for sure.


----------



## Kiok (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh please dont make this an april fools joke. Even its true still doesnt fix the pokemon issue.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 31, 2008)

There will be an update within the next week or 2,to fix the simple DS problem.

I doubt it will have RTS and cheats,but will fix some problems.


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 31, 2008)

its funny how serious cat brings us all together. Kind of like how for a video project, me and my friends just had a picture of serious cat and us talking. We got an A, and the whole class was dumbfounded.


----------



## knilsilooc (Mar 31, 2008)

If it's an April Fool's joke, whoever had that bright idea needs to have their head fixed. If you don't do an April Fool's joke on April Fool's Day, it's not even funny anymore, it's just stupid. Someone here, and I'm not pointing out any names, may just need to learn how to read a calendar. How am I supposed to take this site as a credible source for my Nintendo-related homebrew news when they're tainting the information with fabrications?


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 31, 2008)

Holy crap, 300 replies for just 1 R4DS update release topic >.<

So is this update real or is it an April Fools Joke?


----------



## mad567 (Mar 31, 2008)

Guys I think that can't be a joke because R4 is one of most famous Flash cads so i don't think they whant to tease us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  if they do we must complain...


----------



## dragon574444 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes! This is great! I can't believe that the R4 team really has put this out there. This may make it worth keeping my R4. I gotta get this on my R4....

*looks at date* Never mind. I'll admit you got me there.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Mar 31, 2008)

ROFL!
Just a bad joke...


----------



## spectral (Mar 31, 2008)

mad567 said:
			
		

> Guys I think that can't be a joke because R4 is one of most famous Flash cads so i don't think they whant to tease us
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its not the R4 team its just Opium, there is no mention at all about this update on R4's site


----------



## spectral (Mar 31, 2008)

knilsilooc said:
			
		

> If it's an April Fool's joke, whoever had that bright idea needs to have their head fixed. If you don't do an April Fool's joke on April Fool's Day, it's not even funny anymore, it's just stupid. Someone here, and I'm not pointing out any names, may just need to learn how to read a calendar. How am I supposed to take this site as a credible source for my Nintendo-related homebrew news when they're tainting the information with fabrications?



As has been mentioned numerous times already IT WAS APRIL 1ST in Australia, which is where Opium lives. Why should he not use his own timezone just to please you? Why is yours more valid?


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 31, 2008)

In a way this would be a sick joke but it makes sense based on the time zone.


----------



## PBC (Mar 31, 2008)

A better april fools would have been to release the kernel....only to have it be a video RICK ROLL on the DS. Keep trying tho.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Mar 31, 2008)

This is officially a joke!
Just got an e-mail from R4DS that they're still working on the 1.18 kernel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Good joke, Opium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You really got us


----------



## Jepeto (Mar 31, 2008)

helpme said:
			
		

> @0xyG3N
> 
> LOL dude you've got over 40 posts in this thread & none of them constructive



I agree, this post true or not true its really fu**ed up with your nosense comments!


You must be 8 years old or a really sick boy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This kind of behave should not be tolerated in gbatemp.


----------



## spectral (Mar 31, 2008)

Lighten up, he's just having a bit of fun. If you can't mess about a bit in a practical joke topic, when can you?


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 31, 2008)

The thing is that this thread should be removed since it's either fake based on a few posts and because it's (download) not here.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 31, 2008)

Doesn't bother me because I twigged April Fools before I clicked the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				gacktgacktgackt said:
			
		

> It's France


Well then everyone's Poisson d'Avril


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 31, 2008)

It will be tagged as fake after April Fool's day I guess, to leave to place to a real release when it will happen.


----------



## captain^k (Mar 31, 2008)

April Fools at it's finest!


----------



## Krazplay (Mar 31, 2008)

I was expecting something funnier for April fools, like a fake release of Mario Kart Wii or something like that


----------



## nivrae (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL at R4 guys thinking they're going to get an update.

APRIL FOOLS!

_Update R4 v1.18 kernel *2008-4-1*
1?Added Real Time Save function, START+SELECT+L Save, START+SELECT+R Load, set in options
2?Added ingame cheat menu, START+SELECT+UP on, START+SELECT+DOWN off
3?Solved 2203 problem_

Well played Opium.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 31, 2008)

Krazplay said:
			
		

> I was expecting something funnier for April fools, like a fake release of Mario Kart Wii or something like that



It's OK, they've made an attempt at another.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 31, 2008)

I would be so pissed off if this is an April Fools Day joke.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 31, 2008)

Meh,this aint as good as the Gamespot one,still pretty funny though.


----------



## MagNetCZ (Mar 31, 2008)

It made me a bit sad that R4 got a fix before cyclo and RTS on top of that. I just read the news and didn't care much to read on, anyway it was way before April 1st here and it still is so I really didn't get it. Not until the CNET news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, now my smile's back, you got served R4 users, cyclo's the s*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A 2203 fix wouldn't hurt at all tho.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Mar 31, 2008)

April Fools, nothing on this on Official Website.


----------



## Nio (Mar 31, 2008)

Tahts not funny ... I hope some people will feel a lot of pain!!


----------



## D-Trogh (Mar 31, 2008)

Uff.. You almost got me


----------



## ACaed (Mar 31, 2008)

I've seen all the arguments for this April fools' joke-- that the Internet is international, yadda yadda.

Still doesn't change that fact that this was a cruel and unanticipated joke.

And hey, if US and EUR people are expected to know that it's April 1 in Japan and Aus, then I say the reverse holds true: Jap and Aus people should understand that it's NOT April 1 everywhere, and wait to post a joke.

Also, for anyone who downloaded Oxygen's fake file: Did you not read the thread at all? Dude gets pwned by Opium early on, realizes he got owned and then proceeds to "Oh HAI GUIZ I HAZ IT" to try and make himself feel better. 

Pathetic.

Nice april fool's joke, though, totally got me. Just wish it had been something more innocent, not something malicious.


----------



## jelbo (Mar 31, 2008)

Extremely lame joke, failed attempt, not funny at all. u_u


----------



## bobrules (Mar 31, 2008)

This news with the Cnet one MAKES THE CNET ONE SO REAL>


----------



## Opium (Mar 31, 2008)




----------

